# weaned lambs yesterday!



## bcnewe2 (Apr 27, 2013)

AHHHHH I weaned the lambs yesterday.  The barn is right outside my bedroom window.  I don't have a way to keep the lambs out of site or their Mommas.  
I don't know who's worse them or the moms!
Poor things. But....they're driving me nuts! 
I don't normally wean but with all the triplets the moms are looking thin and haggard.  
I'm surprised that the neighbors haven't called asking what's wrong. They are super neighbors, love to watch the sheep (my barn and fields are right out their front windows. They always call when they think somethings amiss. Maybe they know.

How long does the crying usually go on?  They  even sound horse.


----------

